
German parliament votes for new data retention law - _jomo
http://www.dw.com/en/german-parliament-votes-for-new-data-retention-law/a-18786345
======
mpweiher
Future news: German constitutional court/European court nixes German data
retention law. Text of the ruling: "Didn't you hear us last time?"

~~~
detaro
Someone probably spent a lot of effort to slightly modify it so that the
arguments used don't apply exactly anymore, but I sure hope that's the result.

~~~
_jomo
IIRC the ruling said that storing of all data without any reason is illegal.

The obvious solution: Store _nearly_ all data without any reason.

~~~
mpweiher
Fortunately, the constitutional court has not been very kind to that sort of
"language-lawyering", despite being full of lawyers.

------
detaro
Here's the individual votes:
[https://www.bundestag.de/bundestag/plenum/abstimmung/grafik](https://www.bundestag.de/bundestag/plenum/abstimmung/grafik)
About what you'd expect sadly. And of course quite a few didn't bother to
vote.

~~~
pluma
_Wer hat uns verraten?_ ... Well, the CDU primarily but that was to be
expected. The SPD certainly tries to eliminate the "S" from its name, though.

~~~
detaro
And quite a few absentees in the opposition. Not that it really matters, but
still...

~~~
pgeorgi
That may be due to the pairing agreements, see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pair_(parliamentary_convention...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pair_\(parliamentary_convention\))

They generally benefit the smaller parties more than the larger (since any
missing member has a larger impact there), so it's in their interest to uphold
these agreements.

~~~
DasIch
Afaik the Bundestag doesn't do pairing on controversial laws, such as this
one, that get voted on using named voting.

~~~
detaro
I mostly noticed because there were less people than for yesterdays (also very
important and controversial) votes.

------
daveid
Campaign to challenge the law:
[https://aktion.digitalcourage.de/civicrm/petition/sign?sid=2...](https://aktion.digitalcourage.de/civicrm/petition/sign?sid=2&reset=1)

